# AWK Script - Daten aus mehreren Dateien



## NiciB (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

ich würde gerne Daten aus mehreren Dateien lesen und zusammenfügen. Ich schaffe es problemlos Daten aus einer Datei zu holen, aber wie funktioniert es wenn ich auch noch Daten aus einer zweiten (dritten) Datei brauche?

der Aufruf funktioniert ja z.B. so:

```
awk '/Textstelle/ {Anweisungen}' Dateiname
```

Jetzt will ich aus der ersten Datei Zahlen rausholen, nach denen ich dann in der zweiten Datei suche und die ganze Zeile ausgebe.
Wie könnte ich da vorgehen?


----------

